# Can't get boot loader to load windows.



## blacktruckryder (May 17, 2006)

Here is my problem, i have SUSE 10.0 on the master drive and Windows Xp home on the slave. Can any one tell me how to make the bootloader load windows?
I have tried using Lilo and Grub. Grub just gives me an error and Lilo says that Windows is loading and does nothing.


----------



## RMcLeod (Jun 2, 2006)

Post the contents of your grub.conf file, and I'll take a look for you


----------



## blacktruckryder (Jun 6, 2006)

Thanks for posting, but i have it sorted out now.


----------



## cjoyce1980 (Jun 18, 2006)

i installed windows then linux, and linux created a boot loading screen where i can pick which OS i want to run


----------



## blacktruckryder (Jun 19, 2006)

cjoyce1980 said:
			
		

> i installed windows then linux, and linux created a boot loading screen where i can pick which OS i want to run



Thats what i did to. But when i selected windows from the boot menu it just wouldn't load.


----------



## cjoyce1980 (Jun 19, 2006)

bad install i guess, mine works prefectly fine. try reinstalling, i know its a pain


----------

